
Toilet paper shortage? Learn how to hygienically clean your butt without it - s3nnyy
https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/toilet-paper-shortage-learn-how-to-hygienically-clean-your-butt-without-it-a875cbb06cbe
======
dastx
Quite interesting. At my old place I bought an attachment for my toilet that
essentially turns it into a Japanese like toilet. The spout hides behind a
small enclosure and running the water reveals the spout and water flows. Cos
me some $50 dollars if I'm not mistaken, and has been a great purchase. Easy
to install and I find it keeps you more hygienic in general.

